# Playing with your Wii?



## AmonOmega (Nov 6, 2006)

Sorry if this topic has already been discussed, but please indulge my curiosity. 


How many people are going to get a Wii? 

Or even a PS3?

I"m afraid of the Wii. I don't want everyone to watch me play with my Wii, it's something I like to do in the bathroom


Wait. 
Oh yeah. 

But seriously, it's something I'm not too sure about, the Wii. The PS3 is WAYYY out of my price range, and I just finally got my claws on a Gamecube-which I'm happy over since I pride myself in having all the nintendos...  But I'd have to try it before I buy it. 

There's a lot of advantages to the Wii, and I don't even have to fuss with those wacky controllers, and I would like to experience Twilight Princess as it was intended in the bible, but I'm just not so sure. 

So
Any thoughts, aye?


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 6, 2006)

My boyfriend is buying a Wii, ergo, I'm getting a Wii.


----------



## Sukebepanda (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm getting a Wii, already have it paid off, along with 4-5 games! =D I seriously can't wait to get it, I'm counting down the days one by one til I can pretend i'm wielding a sword n'bow or shooting down yakuza.

I'd still like to get a PS3, but only after there's been a price drop, or a really incredible game that I *must* get, but pricedrop first. I'm really hoping Nintendo can make a dent with the Wii, and no matter what people might try to say about Nintendo and it's games (being too childish or whatever), I'm sure if they give the Wii one try they'll like at least *some* part of it.


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Nov 6, 2006)

I definitely plan to get a Wii.  In fact you can play demos of Wii games at Wii kiosks, which are only available at Gamestop, which is where I work.

Oh, speaking of Sony, I heard that SCE (Sony Computer Entertainment) reported a couple of weeks ago a loss of over 1.7 billion dollars.


----------



## Sukebepanda (Nov 6, 2006)

tundra_arctic_wolf said:
			
		

> I definitely plan to get a Wii.  In fact you can play demos of Wii games at Wii kiosks, which are only available at Gamestop, which is where I work.
> 
> Oh, speaking of Sony, I heard that SCE (Sony Computer Entertainment) reported a couple of weeks ago a loss of over 1.7 billion dollars.



Are the Wii systems up for play at Gamestops now? I was wondering if I'd see them early at WalMart and whatnot (since last year they had a 360 to try before they released)


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Nov 6, 2006)

To Sukebepanda: I saw one Wii kiosk at a Gamestop in Golf Mill Mall in Niles, IL.


----------



## AmonOmega (Nov 6, 2006)

> I definitely plan to get a Wii.  In fact you can play demos of Wii games at Wii kiosks, which are only available at Gamestop, which is where I work.
> 
> Oh, speaking of Sony, I heard that SCE (Sony Computer Entertainment) reported a couple of weeks ago a loss of over 1.7 billion dollars.



And of course I'm in Canada, so we have no Gamestops! curses!



> I'd still like to get a PS3, but only after there's been a price drop, or a really incredible game that I *must* get, but pricedrop first. I'm really hoping Nintendo can make a dent with the Wii, and no matter what people might try to say about Nintendo and it's games (being too childish or whatever), I'm sure if they give the Wii one try they'll like at least *some* part of it.



PS3 is way out of my price range, and usually, it does take a breathtaking game for me to say "OMGIWANTIT" Zelda or Starfox has been  my guilty wallet driver for Nintendo, and truthfully, I'd be getting a Wii if it were the only means to ger in Link's pa-er... yeah ;P (just kidding) 

I don't know where all this 'nintendo bashing' might be coming from, because no one can deny that it's a great platforming system.  I love Sony products too, and some of my oher favorites are hosted on the PS and PS2, respectively, but it seems they've gone off their rocker with this next gen platform-and with some of their other products-from what I hear. 

For me, at least, to reiterate, it's always been the "okay, impress me" factor that sells me into buying these things. Nintendo, with all their wacky games, continuously does so, so I'll be glad to give them my money  

But that Wii, has me suspicious >_> I wish someone I knew was buying it so I could try it. I'm just picky with my invesements!


----------



## Visimar (Nov 6, 2006)

AmonOmega said:
			
		

> I don't want everyone to watch me play with my Wii, it's something I like to do in the bathroom
> 
> 
> Wait.



I have to be really immature if I still find that amusing, and indeed I do. *Snorts*

I am definately going to get a Wii, but not likely on its release date...actually, it's either that and Twilight Princess or a new graphics card and Oblivion (<3), and I'm leaning towards the latter since it's cheaper for now. I WILL be sure to get a Wii before SSBB is released though. =D


----------



## Aikon (Nov 6, 2006)

If I can ever make a living for myself and find a job that pays well yeah I'll get a wii, I've got a foreclose on my house but I'm gonna try and buy a wi.. my car is making funny noises but ah ell it I'm getting a wii instead.  Wwiiiiii


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 6, 2006)

i want a wii. i already have about 600 dollars in savings and 1600 in my checking so i can easily get it and the ps3 with a ton of games for both. however, i am saving up for a new computer tower and printer so i shall only be getting the wii for the moment. i'll get the ps3 after a pricedrop so i can afford a new comp. i already have a 360 and i luv it to death and hopefully by next june/july i shall have all of the next gen systems at my disposal. 

i just have one little question. when is the wii coming out? i know it was supposed to be sometime around thanksgiving(?) last i heard.


----------



## Landis (Nov 6, 2006)

I'll probaly get a wii before any of the other next gen consoles especially the ps3 cause I dont have a million dollars.


----------



## Olin (Nov 6, 2006)

My intentions are to get a Wii and Xbox 360 (in no particular order), then possibly a PS3 but the majority of the first-party titles don't appeal to me and didn't on PS2.


----------



## AmonOmega (Nov 6, 2006)

> I'll probaly get a wii before any of the other next gen consoles especially the ps3 cause I dont have a million dollars.



HAHAHAHAHA
*amused* 



> I am definately going to get a Wii, but not likely on its release date...actually, it's either that and Twilight Princess or a new graphics card and Oblivion (<3), and I'm leaning towards the latter since it's cheaper for now. I WILL be sure to get a Wii before SSBB is released though. =D



I opted to get Twilight Princess for the Gamecube. It's very lovely that they considered that option for people who aren't rich or soemthing. 
Definatly be best to wait for price drops though


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 6, 2006)

The Wii's US release is slated to be November 19, but you probably won't get it that early unless you preordered/reserved.


----------



## Span_Wolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Can't wait to pick mine up.  And the wait has been so much harder on me because I'd played all the games over the last year and knew what I'm missing and waiting for.


----------



## TORA (Nov 7, 2006)

My boyfriend Ardy is getting a Wii.


----------



## Foxstar (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm in, but as a retail drone, how could i -not- get a Wii?


----------



## Wolfblade (Nov 9, 2006)

Most Gamestops should have the Wii playable tomorrow, if they don't already.

As for availability, you might not get one the first week without a reserve, but they are not in short supply. EB/Gamestop expects a shipment at least every other week.

And the Gamecube version of Twilight Princess has been pushed back to december despite the Wii version still being available at launch (dunno why  ).


----------



## Emerson (Nov 9, 2006)

I was seriously considering getting a Wii, but to closer it gets to launch and the more I see of it, the less I want it.

I'm back on the PS3 side of the line. I'll wait for a few revisions and a price drop, and then I'll get it.


----------



## Emerson (Nov 9, 2006)

TORA said:
			
		

> My boyfriend Ardy is getting a Wii.



That comment is severely lacking a ROWR. ;_;


----------



## Evangeline (Nov 9, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> The Wii's US release is slated to be November 19, but you probably won't get it that early unless you preordered/reserved.



But from what I've seen, the Wal-Mart around here isn't getting them for a few weeks after launch and the closest Best Buy isn't taking preorders, it's first come first serve. And I don't know about any GameStops, or GameCrazys in my area.



			
				Wolfblade said:
			
		

> Most Gamestops should have the Wii playable tomorrow, if they don't already.
> 
> As for availability, you might not get one the first week without a reserve, but they are not in short supply. EB/Gamestop expects a shipment at least every other week.
> 
> And the Gamecube version of Twilight Princess has been pushed back to december despite the Wii version still being available at launch (dunno why Razz ).



I haven't heard that but who knows, I do know that the GC version of TP is a mirror of the Wii's, meaning in the Wii version you take a right to go somewhere, and it'll be a left in the GC version.


----------



## AmonOmega (Nov 13, 2006)

> Wolfblade Wrote:
> Most Gamestops should have the Wii playable tomorrow, if they don't already.
> 
> As for availability, you might not get one the first week without a reserve, but they are not in short supply. EB/Gamestop expects a shipment at least every other week.
> ...




That's true on the GC. I reserved my copy and I won't get it until Dec 11th (for Canada)  It's totally not cool since I'll have to avoid the internet for a while (to avoid allt he fan people and possible spoilers!)  or at leas all the game-sentric places...  But It's kinda lucky for me since I didn't put in the payment for the whole thing... :x 

EMERSON!


> I was seriously considering getting a Wii, but to closer it gets to launch and the more I see of it, the less I want it.
> 
> I'm back on the PS3 side of the line. I'll wait for a few revisions and a price drop, and then I'll get it.



I know what you mean. But where have you been looking? I haven't seen any wii adverts anywhere! 
But maybe it's because I dont' watch tv much anymore


----------



## Sukebepanda (Nov 13, 2006)

AmonOmega said:
			
		

> I know what you mean. But where have you been looking? I haven't seen any wii adverts anywhere!
> But maybe it's because I dont' watch tv much anymore



I'm waiting to see a Wii commercial on tv, so far I haven't seen any at all, and quite frankly, i'm getting tired of these weird PS3 commercials D:>

I know Nintendo of America plans to use 200 million on Wii-vertisements over the next 12 months, but you think they would have done some during the week it's about to be *released*!


----------



## Evangeline (Nov 14, 2006)

Sukebepanda said:
			
		

> AmonOmega said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well you see thats just it, most of the Next Gen consoles have a lot of hype already and don't need them, they only do the commercials for people who don't keep up with the news on how the consoles are doing so they won't know what's being going wrong, or what was taken out.

I'm a big believer in game developers shouldn't really release much info on games untill it's like a month or less before the game is release so that way the hype isn't so high that everyone or most are disappointed because something that was in early alpha got cut before release because of some reason.

And also I watch TV rarely, Discovery Channel on Wed for Mythbusters and then before bed for Food Network so those channels really don't have any game/console commercials on them.


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 14, 2006)

well i just saw a wii commercial this morning for the game Red Steel which will be available on launch day and i must say i am very impressed with how badass it looks not just for how the controller is shown being used but for the game itself being awesome. i must have that game now. swordfights + gunfights + motion sensing controller = made of win.


----------



## Emerson (Nov 14, 2006)

Sukebepanda said:
			
		

> AmonOmega said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nintendo is crazy. Seriously. I think that Miyamato and the gang run around Nintendo HQ in boxers singing songs and talking about the next way to weasel Mario into a game.

If it wasn't for the DS and the pure rad that it leaks from its slots everyday, I would have written off Nintendo years ago. The DS is the ONLY reason I'm even giving the Wii a second look.

Well, that and the $250 thing. :>


----------



## Sukebepanda (Nov 14, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> well i just saw a wii commercial this morning for the game Red Steel



Yes i saw the Red Steel commerical last night while watching WWE Raw with my boyfriend XD I was pretty surprised to see it.

And to Evangeline's previous post, I can agree with that. Why build up so much hype when, if it does go wrong, it could really hurt the system (*coughPS3shipmentreductionscough*)


----------



## Foxstar (Nov 14, 2006)

Emerson said:
			
		

> Sukebepanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nintendo also has one of the best preforming stocks and they have made steady profit for the last 48 years in a ROW, with NO Debt. NONE. Never posted a loss to boot last time I checked.

They also have never lost money on a system, not even the Virtal Boy. 
I think all us backseat boardroom members need to sit down and get back to playing games, because few of us have any idea of how any of the big three work past the retail level, save for maybe Sony who lives by the sheer fact that they have so huge of a install base it can offset any and all screw ups.


----------



## Ahkahna (Nov 15, 2006)

My husband gets to play with his Wii on Sunday X3 He already got the preorder, this past weekend and I'm very excited about it.

I giggle every time I say that. "Play with his Wii"


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 15, 2006)

Apparently, Atlanta-area Best Buy stores got their Wii shipments in already.

Linkage


----------



## Emerson (Nov 15, 2006)

AmonOmega said:
			
		

> EMERSON!
> 
> 
> > I was seriously considering getting a Wii, but to closer it gets to launch and the more I see of it, the less I want it.
> ...



I've just read a lot of hands-on reviews of the system. Everyone who has played one has commented on the dissapointing graphics, and no one is really calling the controller the second coming of video games, at least not yet.

As I've said, the existence of the DS will make me give the Wii the benefit of the doubt, but not $250. Not yet.


----------



## Emerson (Nov 15, 2006)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> I think all us backseat boardroom members need to sit down and get back to playing games...



Amen. I already know what I'm getting, and it's based on the game lineup both at launch and down the line.


----------



## Evangeline (Nov 16, 2006)

Emerson said:
			
		

> AmonOmega said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Emerson said:
			
		

> Foxstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Emerson, I have not read anywhere that the Wii was going to be the best graphics available, hell it even says the highest resolution that I've seen for it is 480p. That means you don't have to have a $1000 plus HDTV to play it.

But last I check, Nintendo wasn't going out for some console that had the best graphics, they're more worried about putting a console out that anyone can pick up and play, from 5 to 55. Yes graphics are important in a game.

But without good game play, re-playability the good graphics do nothing but make it look pretty, some of the best games out there have some of the worst graphics, and yes I'm talking about older games but still they have some awesome game play


----------



## Ahkahna (Nov 16, 2006)

The other reason is that the Wii was for "We" meaning all of us. They are trying to make it affordable for everyone, not just the people who manage to have $400+ to shell out on a game system.

Which reminds me, there's a store here in Savannah who's trying to sell them FOR $400 and some odd jazz, which is ridiculous.Way to go and screw the public perceptions


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Nov 16, 2006)

I heard that the Nintendo Wii will get DVD playback, which should be available sometime next year.


----------



## Evangeline (Nov 17, 2006)

Ahkahna said:
			
		

> The other reason is that the Wii was for "We" meaning all of us. They are trying to make it affordable for everyone, not just the people who manage to have $400+ to shell out on a game system.
> 
> Which reminds me, there's a store here in Savannah who's trying to sell them FOR $400 and some odd jazz, which is ridiculous.Way to go and screw the public perceptions



You should stand right next to where they're selling them and tell people other places are selling the Wii for $250 and that this store is a rip off. The only thing they can do is probably throw you out of the store.

And to Tundra, I just don't get why the companies are doing this, hell I already have a DVD/VCR combo, all I'm getting the consoles for, is playing games and thats it.


----------



## Twile (Nov 17, 2006)

tundra_arctic_wolf said:
			
		

> I heard that the Nintendo Wii will get DVD playback, which should be available sometime next year.



I'd write that off as a distorted rumor. Nintendo has said they'll offer a Wii with DVD playback for Japan, they haven't confirmed for anywhere else though. They don't seem to think there's the market for it anywhere else. That's silly though, if you can replace your DVD player with a smaller box that does gaming as well, why not? If your DVD player breaks, wouldn't you rather just use your Wii to do it instead? Ah well, everyone makes mistakes... I guess it's a minor one >_<


----------



## Foxstar (Nov 17, 2006)

tundra_arctic_wolf said:
			
		

> I heard that the Nintendo Wii will get DVD playback, which should be available sometime next year.



Japan only. It's rumored for the UK and US, but NOA and NOE have discounted those rumors. Japan is a whole other ballgame, but it would not help Nintendo one bit to release now, then release in a year with no other perks other then DVD playback. Reggie isn't a idiot.


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks for clearing that up, Foxstar and Twile.

Here's another tidbit on the Wii that I saw on gamepot's website.

The Wii was originally supposed to sell for $100, the same price for a new Gamecube, according to Miyamoto who told BusinessWeek.


----------



## Twile (Nov 17, 2006)

tundra_arctic_wolf said:
			
		

> Thanks for clearing that up, Foxstar and Twile.
> 
> Here's another tidbit on the Wii that I saw on gamepot's website.
> 
> The Wii was originally supposed to sell for $100, the same price for a new Gamecube, according to Miyamoto who told BusinessWeek.



Honestly, they should've either launched it at $180-200 and/or included a second controller (to further emphasize the focus on gaming together/in a community). $250 with Wii Sports and one controller may be fine for the gamer crowd whose alternatives include $300-400 Xbox 360s, $500-600 PS3s and $300-600 PC graphics cards, but for your average Joe, it's kinda pricey for a toy.


----------



## TwoTails (Nov 18, 2006)

Has anybody addressed the issue of smashed hands, say on the wall,TV,bed posts and so on?
Also accidentaly flinging it at something or someone, or hurting your arms..
And the fact I dont want to stand all day and/or flop around like a dipshit to play it!

Honestly I'm mad at all the game companies, Too many awful games lately and I'm not risking that much money on any of them now.
I *might* get a wii someday if they actually get enough games for once, and offer normal controller support for the games I'd want.

Meanwhile I'll get the Good PS1,PS2 and GC games I missed.


----------



## N3X15 (Nov 18, 2006)

TwoTails said:
			
		

> Has anybody addressed the issue of smashed hands, say on the wall,TV,bed posts and so on?
> Also accidentaly flinging it at something or someone, or hurting your arms..
> And the fact I dont want to stand all day and/or flop around like a dipshit to play it!
> 
> ...



Lets sue Nintendo for making me break my ar-- oh wait, EULAs. D:


----------



## Span_Wolf (Nov 18, 2006)

TwoTails said:
			
		

> Has anybody addressed the issue of smashed hands, say on the wall,TV,bed posts and so on?
> Also accidentaly flinging it at something or someone, or hurting your arms..
> And the fact I dont want to stand all day and/or flop around like a dipshit to play it!
> 
> ...


The controller has a built in wrist strap, Nintendo highly recommends that you use it.


----------



## kontonno (Nov 18, 2006)

I always play with my-- *OH!* _That Wii._

...

Zelda: Twilight Princess, Smash Brothers: Brawl, and Metroid...

That's all I would get it for. I just don't feel like dropping 250+ dollars for it for just three games. Besides Metroid Prime and Super Smash Brothers: Melee... My gamecube went to waste! I have a feeling Wii is going to be the same way. So I'll wait until it's first price drop or until I can try to con someone out of one. :3 I do plan on getting one eventually though.

As for the PS3!? Nah, not a chance...


----------



## Evangeline (Nov 18, 2006)

TwoTails said:
			
		

> Has anybody addressed the issue of smashed hands, say on the wall,TV,bed posts and so on?
> Also accidentaly flinging it at something or someone, or hurting your arms..
> And the fact I dont want to stand all day and/or flop around like a dipshit to play it!
> 
> ...



For one there is the wrist strap that was mentioned earlier, also if you're going to be flailing your arms around while playing this then you're going to be doing something wrong, as really for most games like TP you just need a flick of the wrist, or simple arm movements.


----------



## Twile (Nov 18, 2006)

kontonno said:
			
		

> Besides Zelda: Twilight Princess, Smash Brothers: Brawl, and Metroid...



Those are just some of the early titles though! Who knows what they might come out with  Star Fox Rape Adventure, as I suggest elsewhere on these forums, might be a real hit. Vibrating controllers :3

And I <3 your avatar


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 18, 2006)

tommorrow....it shall come...unless you are on the other side of the world where tommorrow has already come....


----------



## Twile (Nov 18, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> tommorrow....it shall come...unless you are on the other side of the world where tommorrow has already come....



And if you're there, then it's not launching tomorrow x3


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 18, 2006)

Twile said:
			
		

> blackdragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ofcourse not for it would be launching today. i have the money and i want one so bad however i know i will most likely not see any in stock for a good couple of months same with the ps3 so i shall just have to be content with my 360 for the time being. (atleast i have one of the next gen systems to play with already)


----------



## Twile (Nov 18, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> Twile said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nuuu, you misunderstand! It launches on the 19th in North and South America. Everywhere else has to wait 2-3 weeks more :twisted: Only thing I like about the Wii launch is that FINALLY we get something before ****ing Japan.


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 18, 2006)

well damn i guess i'm stupid then. oh well. forgive me as i been living under a rock these last few months.


----------



## kontonno (Nov 18, 2006)

Twile said:
			
		

> kontonno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure to be honest. I'm generally not all giddy about Mario titles and other of Nintendo's usuals. I'm more of a FPS gamer and an online competition gamer at that. Nintendo was great back in the days but over the years I've grown out of it I suppose.

Thank you for the compliment on the avatar.


----------



## Evangeline (Nov 18, 2006)

kontonno said:
			
		

> Twile said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Granted, Nintendo never was into the FPS' it was Sony or Xbox when it first came out, Nintendo was all about platform games if anything.


----------



## TwoTails (Nov 19, 2006)

I dont think everyone will use the wrist strap (I found it best to expect stupidity from half of the average people these days), and you DO need to fling the wiimote for some games like tennis, baseball, fishing, etc ... the point is people cant watch where their arms are when watching the screen. 
I have joint problems with my arms and legs, so it would be pure pain for me spending hours on that.


----------



## Evangeline (Nov 19, 2006)

TwoTails said:
			
		

> I dont think everyone will use the wrist strap (I found it best to expect stupidity from half of the average people these days), and you DO need to fling the wiimote for some games like tennis, baseball, fishing, etc ... the point is people cant watch where their arms are when watching the screen.
> I have joint problems with my arms and legs, so it would be pure pain for me spending hours on that.



No you don't have to fling your arms, even for Tennis/Baseball, those movements can easily be replicated with simple small movements.

The sensor bar follows the movement of the wii-mote and if you move your wrist with the wii-mote fast enough you can replicate a long swing with your arms.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Nov 19, 2006)

Evangeline said:
			
		

> TwoTails said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TORA (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah... I tend to move the remote way too much.


----------



## kontonno (Nov 20, 2006)

Evangeline said:
			
		

> kontonno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nintendo didn't do too bad with the N64 when it came to FPS games. Goldeneye, T.W.I.N.E., Winback, Perfect Dark, Duke Nukem 64... and a few others. It's the console that really got me into shooters. Sadly Nintendo doesn't really care about competative gaming anymore, and that's the primary reason I'm an Xbox guy. When it comes to competition you can't beat Xbox Live. Sony still dwells on RPG's and adventure games which offer me very little. There is nothing more frustrating than paying $40-$60 a game and only getting about 20-30 hours out of it.


----------



## Twile (Nov 20, 2006)

kontonno said:
			
		

> Sony still dwells on RPG's and adventure games which offer me very little. There is nothing more frustrating than paying $40-$60 a game and only getting about 20-30 hours out of it.



Eeewww, an RPG that lasts 20-30 hours? That's just pathetic. I like RPGs which can take 100+ hours per go-through, and have so much breadth and depth of skills and classes that you can play through at least two more times with vastly different experiences and mission outcomes and such.


----------



## Kero (Nov 20, 2006)

I like the Wild ARMs saga for RPG.  If you do the bare minimum, you can probably get it done in 40 hours.  If you stop for sub-missions and collect data from NPCs that attribute to understanding Filgaia (gawd, is it hard); the mass of philosophy in that game really drives me to keep playing through more than once.  ...Mebbeh it's also Ragu O' Ragla's 1,000,000 HP when I can do 15,000 damage with the entire party per turn (without the use of the Violator [cheaters]).  Yay, The Abyss!


----------



## TwoTails (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh, I forgot, fustration at a game + wiimote = (take a guess)
...


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Nov 20, 2006)

TwoTails said:
			
		

> Oh, I forgot, fustration at a game + wiimote = (take a guess)
> ...



A broken rear projection TV?


----------



## Foxstar (Nov 22, 2006)

TwoTails said:
			
		

> Oh, I forgot, fustration at a game + wiimote = (take a guess)
> ...



That's why they make a strap, remind you to use it, and will laugh at you if you break anything.


----------



## Emerson (Nov 22, 2006)

There's a video out there of a Wii owner showing that while playing, the controller strap broke and the controller went flying.

Don't ask me what they were doing that they broke the strap. I'm not sure I want to know. >.>


----------



## Twile (Nov 22, 2006)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> That's why they make a strap, remind you to use it, and will laugh at you if you break anything.



I have to wonder what will happen to the people who were using the strap and it broke during normal use. Clearly that's the error of the part manufacturer and not the user, and when it results in breaking your TV, will Nintendo repair or replace it? :/


----------



## Foxstar (Nov 22, 2006)

Twile said:
			
		

> Foxstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Logic would say no..and by the time you got done trying to sue Nintendo, you could buy a dozen new TV's. The strap is fucking strong and you really..really have to put some force on it. That's not to say it's unlikely to happen but I don't see Nintendo paying for it and I don't see any court cases making them pay.

Really, like the PA comic said, you do NOT have to swing and leap like a mad-man, simple movement is enough to do anything. And i'm sure Nintendo spent a assload of time testing and recording said tests to make sure any legal cases crash and burn.


----------



## Twile (Nov 22, 2006)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> Twile said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I ask because there are other cases where people have sued for similar damages. For example, if your computer catches fire and your house burns down, or if your tires blow out and your car crashes. If it's not your fault the item failed, it should be replaced. If that is true *and* something else was damaged, they should both be replaced. Now I haven't even touched a Wiimote myself so I can't say how strong or weak the straps are, but I could imagine that some might be weaker from manufacturing defects for example.

And yeah, you could do little motions instead of full movements, but it would seem that defeats the whole point. I don't want to cut someone with a pencil, I want to cut them with a claymore c.c


----------



## Evangeline (Nov 22, 2006)

And there is the option of doing movements within the middle of swinging around like a mad man, and simple movements.


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Nov 24, 2006)

Attention peepoe XD I've finaly played the Wii console and I was playing Legend Of Zelda to I was doing both Fishing and the Dungeon level in this ten minute demo, I did play this over and over again also I played the Wii Sport games that come free with the console.

If you need to ask me about this game or need help with the dungeon level that appears in the demo then please don't heasitate to ask me.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/293872/ (decided to put my photo here since its kinda embarresing having me exposed on the forum so I prefer the link now.


----------



## FoxyDude (Nov 26, 2006)

I have a Wii, Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess, and Excite Truck, and I even have an extra Wii Remote for multiplayer, so I would be the person to go to for answers about LoZ TP, or about the Wii.


----------



## Rouge2 (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm not playing it noe, but I will be playing it come January or February.  I got a Best Buy Paper to imagine playing it.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 27, 2006)

wii looks kewl with the "you actually have to move"
playing style!

(that probably means that fewer ... I don't know if I should say it XD ... will play it XD! sry...)


----------



## TwoTails (Dec 11, 2006)

Ahahaha!! told you so! X3
lots of reports of injuries and broken stuff. XD

They keep trying, but games and exercise dont mix well.


----------



## Foxstar (Dec 11, 2006)

TwoTails said:
			
		

> Ahahaha!! told you so! X3
> lots of reports of injuries and broken stuff. XD
> 
> They keep trying, but games and exercise dont mix well.



19 reports isn't a -lot- out of a install base of what..800k?


----------



## RenaissanceX (Dec 11, 2006)

I find the Wii to be an underpowered, gimmicky and pointless system that can hardly be called a "next-gen" system since its technology is based on hardware that has been around for decades.

I wont be buying a PS3 either until Sony stop acting like arrogant assholes and prove that their system is worth the price, which is also another reason i wont be buying one as it is just too expensive! Maybe next year when the price drops Â£100.

For me the 360 is the best bet at the moment.


----------



## RenaissanceX (Dec 11, 2006)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> TwoTails said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If the strap wasnt made out of toilet paper thats thinner than fishing line, and if Nintendo didnt market their new gimmick showing people jumping about the room to play their games (which isnt necessary but people will do it as its advertised that way) then we wouldnt have a problem. Apart from the fact that its a huge rip-off...

Â£200 for 5 year old console hardware and motion-sensing technology thats been around for donkeys years?? Rip off!


----------



## Foxstar (Dec 11, 2006)

RenaissanceX said:
			
		

> Foxstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




People have tested the cord and so far the tests vary very widely with only a few breaks and that's under a massive amount of stress. Mythbusters may even cover it in the near future.

And we get it, you don't like the Wii. One post was enough to state it, two is overkill, and more is just silly.


----------



## RenaissanceX (Dec 12, 2006)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> RenaissanceX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its called having an opinion. If your too sensitive to take someone saying something negative about your beloved console then thats your problem.

Incase you didnt notice i also ripped on Sony, but oh no thats totally acceptable to do that! Its pathetic when anyone can say whatever they like about anything else (PS3 and 360 for example) but god forbid someone says something negative about nintendo! Its like your commited some sin or some BS like that.

BTW if there was so few breaks and problems with the cord why would it be popping up everywhere on the net as a major problem? These arent isolated incidents like you might want to think.

Like i said just because its nintendo that doesnt mean people cant criticize it just as much as they would anything else!


----------



## Foxstar (Dec 12, 2006)

RenaissanceX said:
			
		

> BTW if there was so few breaks and problems with the cord why would it be popping up everywhere on the net as a major problem? These arent isolated incidents like you might want to think.



They are.

Out of close to 900,000 installed systems the numbers are the following.

Damage Toll, taken from "WiiHaveAProblem" the blog currently following ANY Wii related mishaps around the world.

Broken Straps: 20

Televisions: 13

People: 7

Broken Controllers: 3

Ceiling Fans: 3

Walls: 2

Laptops: 2

Dishes: 2

Wiis: 2

Stereos: 1

PDAs: 1

TV Stands: 1

Windows: 1

Do the math. That's not even 100 reports of damage out of close to 900k units. The reason the reports are carried around like much fanfare is..because it's a news item much akin to "Man bites Dog." meaning it's curious, funny and reportable.

And for a system that's largely being picked up by non-gamers, those numbers are very, very low.


----------



## RenaissanceX (Dec 12, 2006)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> RenaissanceX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I dont call these low numbers especially when you consider that things like breaking your TV and slicing your hand up in a cealing fan just shouldnt happen by playing a video game...

Look around im sure you wont find any reports of such things happening with the 360 or PS3, since they dont see the need to use gimmicky control schemes like the Wii. 

And the system is being picked up mostly by *non-gamers* you say? 

Heh..i rest my case.


----------



## Foxstar (Dec 12, 2006)

RenaissanceX said:
			
		

> Foxstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's called. "Don't play like a spaz. Don't play with sweaty hands. Use the cord" As for 360 and PS3 damage issues? Naw. I can however look at the fact at the various PS3 issues, the large number of bricked 360's and point out that every system has it's own issues. Yes, a large number of non-gamers are buying the system. Ask any retail or sales monkey why that's a good thing. A very good thing indeed, as the 29 million DS's sold can atest to.

And I rest my case also.


----------



## RenaissanceX (Dec 12, 2006)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> RenaissanceX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Its not a good thing, how did you come to that conclusion?

It shows that only parents or people who know nothing about games are buying it as a gift to someone else because its "cheap". 
Either that or they are buying it for a quick profit on Ebay like many PS3 owners did.

Show me a console thats being bought by gamers and non gamers alike in large numbers then youd have a leg to stand on.

And well...i still say if Nintendo didnt market their product with people playing as spaz'es then maybe people wouldnt do it so much but as it is people see the commercials and for whatever reason think they can and should play that way and thus this stupid stuff happens.

All when most of it could have been avoided if Nintendo only made their strap thicker than cat-hair...


----------



## Hanazawa (Dec 12, 2006)

Uh, it's a good thing that "Non-gamers" are buying Wiis because it means the Wii is hitting a previously untapped-by-game-companies market? You're assuming a lot of things about the people buying Wiis.

All I'm reading from your posts, RenX, is a lot of gamer-elitism being directed at anyone who isn't as totally awesome as you think yourself to be.


----------



## RenaissanceX (Dec 12, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> Uh, it's a good thing that "Non-gamers" are buying Wiis because it means the Wii is hitting a previously untapped-by-game-companies market? You're assuming a lot of things about the people buying Wiis.
> 
> All I'm reading from your posts, RenX, is a lot of gamer-elitism being directed at anyone who isn't as totally awesome as you think yourself to be.



Actually no. Infact i have the lowest opinion of myself than anyone here.

What i actually hate is people who think the Wii is a good, or an innovative console, when tehcnically it is nothing more than yet another rip-off from nintendo. The people who mainly buy Wii's are hardcore Nintendo fanboys or parents looking for a cheap gift for their kids. (judging by what i have come across online.)

I also hate the fact that people think they can say anything they like about the 360 or PS3, but as soon as someone decides to have the balls to stand up and say something in the least bit negative about nintendo they get flamed and lectured for it!

Its a pathetic double-standard which really needs to stop, because whats so special about nintendo that says that they should never be critisized?

Absolutely nothing!

So because i choose to not like nintendo and have an opinion, im deemed an elitist? 

If that is what it takes then i welcome it.


----------



## ADF (Dec 12, 2006)

I think I am one of the few people who are not impressed by the wii :|

To me its controller is like reinventing the wheel, a slow method of achieving the same result as pressing a button. Granted I'm sure the additional involvement adds a level of immersion to games but it is not to my taste. I also compare it to my stereoscopic liquid crystal display glasses, cool and exciting at first but continuous use makes the exceptional feel common and no longer special.

Then there is the hardware, Nintendo seems to have taken â€œgraphics over gameplayâ€ to a whole new level. There is no law that says a good looking game cannot have good innovative gameplay, but Nintendo seems to have taken this to heart and purposely used low end parts claiming that they are focusing on gameplay not graphics :? what is stopping them doing both?

Whatever the case they say Nintendo are the only ones making a profit during launch, at Â£180 per Wii it makes me seriously question the power of its components. I'm sure people who like this particular thing will have fun using it but sooner or later they are going to want eye candy. It is for this reason and the low price that I see the Wii as being a secondary gaming system grouped with a 360/PS3/PC to have access to next gen visuals.


----------



## Foxstar (Dec 12, 2006)

RenaissanceX said:
			
		

> Hanazawa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol

As a retailer. I'd say you have no clue. I think Hana has you pegged.


----------



## Foxstar (Dec 12, 2006)

ADF said:
			
		

> Whatever the case they say Nintendo are the only ones making a profit during launch, at Â£180 per Wii it makes me seriously question the power of its components. I'm sure people who like this particular thing will have fun using it but sooner or later they are going to want eye candy. It is for this reason and the low price that I see the Wii as being a secondary gaming system grouped with a 360/PS3/PC to have access to next gen visuals.



Everyone seriously questions Nintendo save for the stockholders and the users of their systems.

Nintendo really is the Apple of gaming.


----------



## RenaissanceX (Dec 12, 2006)

ADF said:
			
		

> I think I am one of the few people who are not impressed by the wii :|
> 
> To me its controller is like reinventing the wheel, a slow method of achieving the same result as pressing a button. Granted I'm sure the additional involvement adds a level of immersion to games but it is not to my taste. I also compare it to my stereoscopic liquid crystal display glasses, cool and exciting at first but continuous use makes the exceptional feel common and no longer special.
> 
> ...



Amen to that! Glad to see there are some people out there who see all these glaring problems with the Wii just as i do.

What you said about graphics was perfect! I agree with you 100%, why couldnt they just do both? As it is the Wii's games look like slightly better than the Gamecube's. I dont care what anyone says, in 2 or 3 years time when the 360 and PS3 and PC are pushing out even better looking photo-realistic and amazing playing games, Wii owners are gonna be kicking themselves whilst yearning for the TRUE next gen experiance!

The control setup is just a gimmick too. The way i see it Nintendo was too cheap to develop new and powerful hardware, and instead of trying to push gaming forward with new and powerful technology they opted to basically just chuck a turbo into their Gamecube and add a "new" control scheme and try to pass it off as "innovative" and "new".

For whatever reason this has worked so far (due to the Nintendo fanboys and uninformed parents looking for a cheap gift for their kids since they cant afford the 360 or PS3) and Nintendo is managing to make a profit on the thing.

As i said though wait 2 or three years, when developers can no longer create the worlds and games that they want to due to the Wii's lack of power and gamers are sick of decade-old graphics and technology and then we'll see how happy they all are...

No doubt since we have shared negative views about the Wii we'll probably get death threats now...


----------



## RenaissanceX (Dec 12, 2006)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> RenaissanceX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And Id say you have no real reply of your own that brings any valid points to the table. 

A retailer? Working as a clerk at EB makes one a retailer these days?


----------



## Foxstar (Dec 12, 2006)

RenaissanceX said:
			
		

> As i said though wait 2 or three years, when developers can no longer create the worlds and games that they want to due to the Wii's lack of power and gamers are sick of decade-old graphics and technology and then we'll see how happy they all are...



Why Renaissance X, I didn't know you worked for a third party developer. Tell me, how long have you to be privy to this information?

And if graphics were everything, why is the PSP not outselling the DS?


----------



## Foxstar (Dec 12, 2006)

RenaissanceX said:
			
		

> Foxstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What are your 'valid' points? Strawman agruements? And yes, it makes you a retailer. I -sell- the stuff. You are a bystander.


----------



## RenaissanceX (Dec 12, 2006)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> RenaissanceX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same reason the Wii is doing "well".

I never said graphics are _EVERYTHING_ but in this day and age there is no reason why you cant have both.

You get what you pay for i guess. (which isnt alot in this case)


----------



## RenaissanceX (Dec 12, 2006)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> RenaissanceX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh, riiight. Ok, this coming from a person who thinks the Wii is a good console. Forgive me if i choose not to take you seriously. :roll:

(note how your the only one taking this arguement further. Someone has biased opinions methinks?)


----------



## Foxstar (Dec 12, 2006)

RenaissanceX said:
			
		

> Foxstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*laughs* Mmmmmkay. I never knew the asskicking the DS was giving to the PSP was because of that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Foxstar (Dec 12, 2006)

RenaissanceX said:
			
		

> Foxstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As you've offered little yourself other then "It's old tech" "The controls suck" "Nintendo will die, it's just a matter of time" "It's a fad that people won't care about once Christmas is over" and nothing of real debate, forgive me for doing the same with you.


----------



## RenaissanceX (Dec 12, 2006)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> RenaissanceX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please. Your fanboyish comments arent proving anything here (except for one thing which i wont mention on here). 

BTW DS is only outselling the PSP due to its lower price. (as i said same reason why the Wii has good sales figures) People are always going to go for the cheaper deal, otherwise people wouldnt be making such a big deal about the price of the PS3!

Seesh...take your tongue out of Nintendo's anus already dude...


----------



## RenaissanceX (Dec 12, 2006)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> As you've offered little yourself other then "It's old tech" "The controls suck" "Nintendo will die, it's just a matter of time" "It's a fad that people won't care about once Christmas is over" and nothing of real debate, forgive me for doing the same with you.



Why am i not surprised you said that? *Oh yeah, cos i heard it all before!*
Nintendo fans _really_ need to learn how to change the broken record...

Anyway, i will end this now as judging by your responses, it would be pointless to continue this discussion with someone like yourself.
Since i have seen it happen many times before, i will end this now in an attempt to prevent a school-yard flame-war.


----------



## TwoTails (Dec 12, 2006)

Hmm, nintendo made a bicycle gaming system before.. (seriously)
*Though I want to make it clear I think all three companies have gone really retarded or insane*
its all about gimics -then they totaly ignore the price and game quality issues.
I'm not impressed, the new systems are just mutated versions of the old ones, and the 'innovations' are mis-shots.
I dont like paying huge prices for rehashed crap. 
The DS and PSP are almost good, but price, quality, and defects make people like me not buy them.

Back to the subject, theres plenty of people who wouldnt report the damage, and its just begun.


----------

